# Small bump on eyelid???



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd have the vet take a look. Our old Aussie has a little "skin tag" ( what the vet calls it) right on her eyelid and he said not to worry. She's had it for several years and it does not bother her and hasn't grown. However, when I first noticed it, I took her right in to just make sure all was well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Many years ago my irish setter, about age 10 at the time, had a bump on his upper lid and it was a tumor. had it removed, it was benign. Then when my old golden boy was about 10, he had one on his upper eye lid, we had it removed and it was also benign. I would have my vet check it out and see what he thinks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau has a bump on his eyelid and we had it removed. It was a tumor but benign. My vet was told by the lab that it was good to removed because it could have spread. It was right before he had his first seizure and then the bloat. I now sometimes wonder if it was related.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok Thanks everyone, got an appointment on Saturday morning with the VET.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Took Indy into the vet this morning & she has got a gland adenoma on her eye. I have to go ahead & schedule surgery to have it removed:uhoh:. Just hoping its benign.
I am soooo glad we have pet insurance after seeing the bill estimate.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Good luck. It was nothing to removing the one from Boots or from Buck, so as in their case, hope it is benign for your Indy.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Indy is going in for her surgery tomorrow at 8.00am to have the bump removed for her eyelid. Wish us luck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck Indy, prayers are with you and family














*Jack and Rusty​* 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had one on my upper lid. It was called a skintag. I had it surgically removed as an outpatient. With anethesia, it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck Indy girl. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of Indy this am. Let us know when she's out of surg and home where she belongs


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Good luck Indy!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope Indy is doing well this morning!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Well Indy had her surgery yesterday to remove the mass from her eyelid.
Picked her up at 6.00pm. She was still drowsey & didnt eat or drink anything. This morning she ate a little.
Just got to wait on the results of the mass to see whether it was benign or not.

Here she is sleepy girl.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I just want to give Indy a get well hug and smooch.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Indy is back to her old self today despite the cone head. She is batting her tennis ball around & chasing it & just about managed to chew her nylabone by gripping on with the end of her nails over the cone head lol.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

I just got a call from the vet & the bump that was removed was benign!! yeah.


----------

